# Disguising plywood grains



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

How do I disguise plywood grains. I want to build a small box, approx 30" X 16" X 16" with a lid, and I dont want the plywood looking effect. Dont want to use fiberglass cloth, but would like to paint with maybe epoxy paint, pretty darn expensive I know, or some other thick substance to disguise the plywood, maybe a roll on substance, does not have to be waterproof, any suggestions?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

are you talking about the ends/edges of the boards?

use veneer - plenty of easy to use options on the market.

something like this:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=964&filter=veneer


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

have you tried to just sand and paint?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how about mitering all your corners so the plywood layers are hidden?

for the lid, edge-band or use a fancy trim piece to hide the plywood. 

I missed that you were painting - plenty of ways to cover when you are painting.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They're called chamfers...rip 45 degree pieces, glue and staple or brad nail to the 45 degree edges...or make the chamfers out of solid stock. :smile:

You need a very sharp blade on the table saw and a steady hand!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Solid stock will hold up better than mitered plywood.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Im going to miter the edges. What I am talking about are sides and the end pieces, the flat surfaces. I dont want the box to look like just a plywood box, with all the grains showing, rather than a nice looking plain sided box. I thought about a thick primer and then maybe splatter paint like you see in boats or something simular. I want the outsides and ends on the outside to be smooth not grainey. Sorry if I confused yall.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You can put on several lavers of primer, real thick, and then sand it smoothe.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

When I want ply smooth to paint, I sand it to about 180, then skim coat it with joint compound, sand to 320, then prime and paint with oil based paint. This works on the surfaces and also the edges if there aren't deep voids. If the edges have big voids, I'd fill them with epoxy first then prep & finish as above.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

basically what you are wanting to do is a piano finish, prime it using a catalized primer, thin the first coat so it will soak into the wood giving you a good surface for your other coats to grip or bond to, then prime it and sand it until you get the look you want then apply finish color, then clear coat. They accomplished the same finish on antiques using gesso for an undercoat, which is basically what Brew was talking about using the joint compound.


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you have to start with /use grainy plywood ? They sell finished side plywood or use a Hardy board type sheet good. No finishing and dont have to paint


----------

